# Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, das ist sehr wichtig für mich, also nimmt euch bitte etwas Zeit mit zu helfen.

Ich bin unter 14 Jahre und habe diese 30 Stunden Sachkunde hinter mir und die Staatliche Fischerprüfung in Baden-Württemberg bestanden.
Habe ein Brief bekommen dass ich diese Prüfung mit 60 Fragen (5 Themen - je 12 Fragen) mit 1 Fehler bestanden habe.
Nun war ich in Baden-Württemberg in einem Angelverein, da wurde mir gesagt dass vom Gesetz aus ich dennoch ohne aufsicht eines mindest 18-Jährigen inhabers eines Fischereischeines nicht angeln gehen darf (sie meinen vom Gesetz aus, also nicht von den Regeln des Vereines).
Aber mein Freund hat vor einiger Zeit bei der Landesfischereibehörde angerufen (er ist 12 Jahre) und ihm wurde gesagt er darf alleine angeln gehen darf, und er hat auch diese 30 Stunden sachkunde und die Prüfung bestanden.

Was soll ich jetzt tun, ich bin unter 14 habe diese Prüfung bestanden meine Eltern haben kein Fischereischein und ich muss ein schein beim Landratsamt (oder so) beantragen.

Haben die vom Verein recht,oder lügen diese mich an? sonst muss ich bei ihnen mit der jugendgruppe zusammen angeln gehen, darauf hab ich voll kein bock.


----------



## eric_d. (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Also bei uns in NRW ist das so,dass man die Prüfung mit 13 machen kann und den Fischereschein dann mit 14 kriegt.Hat man den Schein darf man alleine angeln gehen.
Ist man unter 13 kann man Jugendfischerschein erwerben,man darf dann allerdings nur in begleitung einer Person die ein Fischereischein hat angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

hallo erst mal herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestandenen prüfung.
in berlin kannst du erst die prüfung mit 14 jahren ablegen und dann kannst du auf raubfisch alleine los.
unter 14 jahren mußt du eingewiesen werden von einen fischereischein inhaber der sozusagen als pate für dich steht.nur friedfisch und alleine.
unter 12 jahren nur in begleitung eines erwachsenen und auf dessen angelkarte das heist er 1 rute du eine rute.
frage doch mal in deiner fischereibehörde nach meist schon auf internetseiten und drucke dir das aus da die meisten angler nicht auf dem laufenden sind was die gesetze angeht.
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

nett von euch mir zu Antworten, ich habe auch dem Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg eine E-mail geschrieben und warte auf dessen Antwort.

Angeln ist echt was schönes und daher will ich nicht immer warten bis jemand aus dem Verein mit geht, sondern ich geh einfach mit meinem Vater oder einem Freund der kein Schein hat angeln und hab mein Spaß.

ob ich jetzt 13 oder 100 Jahre alt bin ist meiner meinung nach ganz egal, ich habe diese 30 Stunden nachgewiesen und die GLEICHE PRÜFUNG wie die Erwachsenen zusammen geschrieben und habe die gleiche evt. bessere kenntniss als so manch anderer der die gleiche Prüfung geschrieben hat, daher fände ich das schwachsinig wenn ich noch warten muss bis ich ich alleine angeln darf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*



			
				[***ANGELN***];2743526 schrieb:
			
		

> nett von euch mir zu Antworten, ich habe auch dem Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg eine E-mail geschrieben und warte auf dessen Antwort.
> 
> Angeln ist echt was schönes und daher will ich nicht immer warten bis jemand aus dem Verein mit geht, sondern ich geh einfach mit meinem Vater oder einem Freund der kein Schein hat angeln und hab mein Spaß.
> 
> ob ich jetzt 13 oder 100 Jahre alt bin ist meiner meinung nach ganz egal, ich habe diese 30 Stunden nachgewiesen und die GLEICHE PRÜFUNG wie die Erwachsenen zusammen geschrieben und habe die gleiche evt. bessere kenntniss als so manch anderer der die gleiche Prüfung geschrieben hat, daher fände ich das schwachsinig wenn ich noch warten muss ich ich allein angeln darf.


 als fischereiaufseher hätte ich mit dem prüfungszeugnis in berlin kein problem aber eben nur in berlin....viel erfolg...aber google trotzdem mal.


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

In google finde ich auch nicht die richtigen Antworten....

ach manno hoffentlich schreibt mir die Fischereibehörde dass ich alleine angeln darf, dann geh ich zu dem fischerschein und sag es ihnen, wenn die es mir immernoch nicht erlauben udn meinen das ist vom gesetz aus so dann fahr ich nach Stuttgart und hol es mir schriftlich von ihnen und reib es dann dem verein unter die Nase  

Genau ...  das prüfungszeugnis habe ich per brief bekommen, und das bring ich dem ordnungsamt oder so und bekomme mein fischerschein, normalerweiße?


----------



## allrounder11 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Ich glaube bei uns in hessen darf man sogar erst mit 16 alleine fischen gehen.

Nimms mir auch nicht krum aber ich finde das gesetz gut , oftmals fehlt da einfach die erfahrung auch im umgang mit dem fisch.


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

naja, wenn ich mit 20 die prüfung mach und eine woche später das erste mal angeln gehe, dann ist die erfahrung mit den fischen genau so groß als wenn ich mit 13 die prüfung mache und eine woche später auch zum ersten mal allein angeln gehe.

wäre es doch nur so dass ich nur einen min. 18 jährigen dabei haben muss, statt dann noch einen der ein Schein hat!


----------



## T1m0 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

in hessen darf man mit 14 jahren alleine mit 2 ruten angeln gehen. hab in 3 tagen prüfung und weiß es ziemlich genau


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

dann lern mal schön weiter, wünsch dir viel Glück 

das schaffst du bestimmt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

hier was zu lesen
*§ 31 Fischereischein
*(1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muss einen Fischereischein besitzen und diesen bei sich führen. Auf Verlangen ist der Fischereischein auch dem Fischereiberechtigten und dem Pächter zur Einsichtnahme auszuhändigen.
(2) Der Fischereischein wird nur erteilt, wenn der Antragsteller die für die Ausübung der Fischerei erforderliche Sachkunde besitzt. Das Ministerium bestimmt durch Rechtsverordnung die Anforderungen an die Sachkunde und den Nachweis der erforderlichen Kenntnisse sowie die Fälle, in denen aus besonderen Gründen vom Nachweis der Sachkunde abgesehen werden kann; dabei kann den Landratsämtern und den Stadtkreisen als untere Verwaltungsbehörden die Abnahme einer Prüfung übertragen werden.
(3) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich
1. für Personen, die den Inhaber eines Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen,
2. wenn die Fischereibehörde in besonderen Fällen oder für Teilnehmer an fischereilichen Veranstaltungen Ausnahmen von Absatz 1 zugelassen hat.
(4) Bei Verlegung der Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg sind die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeine im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes längstens bis zum Ende des auf diese Wohnsitznahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig.

*§ 32 Jugendfischereischein
*(1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sachkunde besitzen oder in einem Ausbildungsverhältnis als Fischwirt stehen.
(2) Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei unter Aufsicht eines mindestens achtzehn Jahre alten Inhabers eines Fischereischeins. § 31 Abs. 1, 3 und 4 gilt entsprechend.


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

danke, aber das hab ich auch schon gelesen, was mich daran aber irritiert ist das:
*§ 32 Jugendfischereischein
*(1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden, *soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sachkunde besitzen*

Aber ich habe diese Sachkunde (30 Stunden), also müsste ich alleine angeln gehen dürfen!


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Wenn esox 02 das B-W Fischereigesetz zitiert hat darfst du auch mit 13 allein angeln :vik:
da du den erforderlichen Sachkundenachweis (Prüfung) hast
das mit den unter Aufsicht angeln gehen bezieht sich nur auf den JFS
in Sachsen darfst du sogar mit dem JFS alleine angeln gehen
wenn du eine 2 jährige Mitgliedschaft in einen Verein nachweisen kannst |bigeyes


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Wie oben schon gesagt:

Jugendfischereischein (ohne Sachkundenachweis) = nur in Begleitung eines mindestens 18 Jahre alten Angelscheininhabers
Fischereischein = geh angeln wann Du möchtest, auch ohne Begleitung


----------



## HoHo (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und willkommen im Club. Aus meiner Sicht darfst Du alleine fischen, da Du den Sachkundenachweis in Form einer Prüfung erbracht hast. Spricht nichts dagegen. Der § 32 beschreibt das ja recht deutlich. Also ein ganz dickes Petri Heil und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser

HoHo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.schöne weihnachten und viele fische......


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Super! Danke euch allen.

Habe eben auch eine E-mail vom Landesfischereiverband BW erhalten und da wurde mir genaustens gesagt dass ich ALLEINE angeln darf!

Und der Verein meint dass vom gesetz aus das nicht erlaubt ist .... oh mein gott wie würde das enden wenn ich da beitrete... einem Verein der keine Ahnung hat *lach*

naja das wasser ist par hunderte meter von mir und am nahsten von allen, naja ich trete da bei und geh einfach angeln 

da es vom FISCHEREIGESETZ so ist dass ich alleine DARF, und der Verein so zu sagen selbst nichts damit zu tun hat und keine eigenen regeln, dann geh ich einfach ans wasser und dann gibts tonnen Fisch *lach*


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Ein Glück sind die Regelungen in S-H für jungangler nicht so eingeschränkt wie in so manchen Bundesländern. Hier darf man mit 12 alleine und auf alle Arten fischen:vik:.


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Wie ich erfahren habe bei uns auch.
Sobald du den Angelschein hast darfst du losfischen egal wie alt du bist.

aber den Schein selbst kann man glaub ab 10 oder 12 Jahren machen, und das war ja mein problem, mir wurde erst gesagt ich darf erst ab 16 oder 18 allein, aber nun hab ich vom Landesfischereiverband BW selbst erfahren dass ich sobald nach der bestandenen Prüfung losfischen darf!


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

In unserem Verein dürftest Du, nach bestandener Fischerprüfung,
und mit gültigem Jahresfischereischein ( nicht Jugendfischereischen ),
ab 14 Jahren allein angeln.

Ich finde diese Regelung ok. 14 ist ein Alter in dem man schon recht
selbsttändig ist.

Case


----------



## [***ANGELN***] (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alleine Angeln mit 13 Jahre?*

Ok, alles hat sich geklärt, ich darf nun.

danke für die ganzen antworten von euch


----------

